# great service AAA+++



## Teamworx (Jul 15, 2007)

Just like to say a massive thanx to you Lloyd and your team, 1st time ive had proper service from a insurance company.. :thumb:

i got the quote on email and will sure be ringing you back.

thanx again Lloyd

Gaz


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem mate, was good to speak to you.


----------

